
Microsoft’s TikTok buyout would cover every Five Eyes nation other than the UK - wlscr
https://tech.newstatesman.com/business/microsoft-tiktok-uk-headquarters
======
chloerei
Why exclude the UK? Is the UK ready to force another local company to acquire
TikTok?

~~~
mytailorisrich
As mentioned in the article, TikTok is currently considering locating its
international HQ in London ( = investment + jobs for the UK ).

Siding with the US on this would mean no TikTok HQ.

Therefore TikTok obviously wants to be able to exist in the UK and the UK
government is still considering whether it should be welcoming or hostile.

I'm sure that companies would be happy to buy TikTok on the cheap. What is
happening is rather forcing Bytedance to sell.

